# Last Man Standing /// LMS



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2010)

​


> *Last Man Standing*, or "LMS", "takes place 600 years in the future, in an alternate universe and is about Gabriel, this invincible soldier, who's been created to help win a war Earth got itself too deep into with Mars. After Gabe wins the war, he comes back down to Earth and is celebrated as this incredible hero. From there, he becomes somewhat of a celebrity, a Superman of this story, but then it all takes a quick turn. Gabriel is framed for an atrocious crime,  by a terrorist organization known as Pandemonium and their leader, Dante. He is then sent to Level-9 Facility, where he'll spend the next nine years in the worst prison of all time. Once Gabriel breaks out, only then does his true story begin, and the lies and twists unravel.



More info - 



Anyways Posting this _SUPER EARLY_ because I've been following this for about 2 years now... I'm am super excited that the movie rights has been bought by Paramount!! Luvisi's (the art & brain behind LMS) gonna be heavily involved in the movie.. so this will be awesome as well. Everyone should know about this because it's gonna be awesome. Probably wont be any update for a while though. 

..... but still....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2010)

this is a show right? because there is no way they can make this work for a movie with a cast that big.

also, Ronin and Gabriel look a bit too similar to me for comfort; i may sue if they aren't cool characters 


edit: a fucking movie...its over


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a movie brah.  There will also be a comic along with the movie or something like that. No word about when the movie will take place though... I want a sexy actor for Dante and Gabe. Shit will be so alpha.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 12, 2010)

This shit looks soo cool ima go tell friends!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 12, 2010)

Obvious chose for Abram. Jon Hamm.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Obvious chose for Abram. Jon Hamm.



most def.

Sophia looks like P Hilton...too bad she can't act 

the dude who played B A Barakus in the new A Team flick could be Moe...


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 12, 2010)

This  from Dark Blue can play Allistar. And Gaberial is a carbon copy of Evans' character in Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

This is a movie? Wow shit looks so cash. 

O and Shoko, doesn't Gabriel look like default Shepard + Kaiden/Alistair? Weird.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

Hell yeah this shit's gonna be alpha as fuck!  



The World said:


> O and Shoko, doesn't Gabriel look like default Shepard + Kaiden/Alistair? Weird.


You think so??  IDK but I am a Dante fan when it comes to fapping. :ho I got the book that goes into detail about the characters and Dante appeals to me more than Gabe does. 

Here a little info, Gabe (the Paladin) is genetically made by using Dante's genes.. so it's kinda like Metal Gear in a way with the whole _clone_ (but not a clone in LMS) issue.  Do want.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Where is Dante? I went on the site they don't go show his face? And why can't I find that book in any other bookstore?


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 12, 2010)

Woah Abel looks like Kanye West.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

The World said:


> Where is Dante? I went on the site they don't go show his face? And why can't I find that book in any other bookstore?



I'll show you Dante. :ho But he has a better image in the LMS KillBook. 



Also the book isn't in stores yet. I got my copy at SDCC.  It wont be out in bookstores till later Sept or early Aug.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Whoa he looks like a way more badass version of Gabriel. 

What is that a bomb strapped to his neck? 

Reminds me of Jack.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

I know right!  I'll upload the image of Dante from the book when I get home later today. 


Also.. I think it might be a prisoner collar.. but here's Gabe's "wanted" poster.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 12, 2010)

Did they get permission before using the likeness of some of these actors/singers I mean look at Abraham that is fucking Jon Hamm right there.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

^ I don't think permission is need if the names aren't the same as the "look alike" actors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks pretty interesting, but unless it's a longer movie it's probably going to be rushed and fall on its face in the pacing department and not be as good as it could be.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

^ s'what i said...seems like there is too much going on and too many characters for this to be condensed into a movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I know, where do you think I stole the idea?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

I think they should turn this in to a 3 part movie.  Do want.

I really hope it wont be a rush job meaning all action no story.. but I think It might turn out to be like that.. BUT the creator of LMS is _heavily_ involved sooooo... maybe it will deliver.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be keeping an eye out for it, that's for sure. I'm just not sure what to expect.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

If anything it will be like a Bioware game where you fancy the characters even if you don't like the story.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

OH YEAH! DANTE!  Fooking ALPHA AS FUCK!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

is this gonna be a live action or an animated to look real type of thing?


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope it's animated.


The Boss said:


> OH YEAH! DANTE!  Fooking ALPHA AS FUCK!



What's with all those tattoos? Besides the obligatory badassness of them.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> is this gonna be a live action or an animated to look real type of thing?


I want a full CG movie but at this point it looks like they will be casting actors.. which is ok I guess. With today's technology we can have awesome effects and stuff. :33 



The World said:


> I hope it's animated.
> What's with all those tattoos? Besides the obligatory badassness of them.


The strip tattoos on his arm has to do with the Level 9 prison he went to and each line of the tattoo tells what happened to him during each level. (I'll scan what the symbol in his tattoo means when I get home later.) He only has 7 because he broke out at level 7.. when you reach level 9 they basically kill you. Gabe was in the prison all they way until Level 9... but he broke out right before his death penalty. So Dante is just so much more badass because he manages to escape sooner!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd break out at level 5.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I want a full CG movie but at this point it looks like they will be casting actors.. which is ok I guess. With today's technology we can have awesome effects and stuff. :33
> 
> 
> The strip tattoos on his arm has to do with the Level 9 prison he went to and each line of the tattoo tells what happened to him during each level. (I'll scan what the symbol in his tattoo means when I get home later.) He only has 7 because he broke out at level 7.. when you reach level 9 they basically kill you. Gabe was in the prison all they way until Level 9... but he broke out right before his death penalty. So Dante is just so much more badass because he manages to escape sooner!!



Or if you read One Piece that makes Gabe more badass because he escaped out of a higher level ward.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2010)

Man you guys mad! 

Also I remember someone asking the creator of LMS who he wants cast as Gabe a while back and he mentioned these actors. Bradley Cooper, Justin Theroux, or _Chris Pine_. OH EEM GEE.. if Chris Pine gets cast as Gabe I would cum buckets. :fapfapfap


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks good man


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

God no not Bradley Cooper. Chris Pine I could live with though. I liked him in Star Trek.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 13, 2010)

Holy shit,if this doesn't get a big budget it's going to fail really,really fucking hard.

And by big budget I mean at least Iron Man level..


Anyway..this looks like a match made in heaven for James Cameron and his SFX team..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

They need 100,000,000,000 dollars to make this movie, amirite?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2010)

It's gonna be done by the people who made Star Trek. So rest assure this budget is gonna be big. Also.. there was a bidding war between Warner Bros and Paramount for LMS.. and Paramount won sooo..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

Bring on the chedda.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They need 100,000,000,000 dollars to make this movie, amirite?



If this will be done,it will be a very SFX-intense movie.

Just the world of New Amerika,the creatures,the hybrids,the superhuman fighting that the main character has to display..

Also,The Boss,I noticed that Gabriel is level 99 and qualified as a God-like threat,Abel is level 100 and is qualified simply as "Danger"..but what about Dante?

How strong is he?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2010)

His level is simply "Badass".


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Also,The Boss,I noticed that Gabriel is level 99 and qualified as a God-like threat,Abel is level 100 and is qualified simply as "Danger"..but what about Dante?
> 
> How strong is he?



Dante is 100+... God-like..


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh hey.. look... Andy Whitfield for Dante anyone?  



If this guy gets cast as Dante and Chris Pine for Gabe... IDK man..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

As long as it doesn't interfere with his whooping ass over in Spartacus i'm OK with it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

He'll break a nail shooting foam guns.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]H6-DNsBE6fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2010)

Could be big. It has all the right ingredients. Now it just needs a fat black woman.


----------



## Penance (Aug 18, 2010)

Ah, sweet.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

From the creator himself, a glance at the KillBook.  

[YOUTUBE]Hn_Jy0lNxjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

Never heard of this, but now I am intrigued.


----------

